# Nottingham clubs / turners



## Oakbear (12 Feb 2009)

Hi folks, i happened to notice there seems a good few of you in my neck of the woods, and also noticed the mention of clubs.

I just wondered if people could recomend local clubs, suppliers, resources etc.

I've been turning less than a year, and have found a nice local sawmill (Steve at Elston), but that's about it so far. 

I'd be interested in joining a club, but the only one i found via google was NW Notts and i'm SE. (I must confess i'm a bit nervous about the idea of a club too. Are they pretty friendly? What should i expect?)

Cheers chaps!


----------



## penman (12 Feb 2009)

Hi Oakbear

The club that we talk about is the Erewash valley woodturners association.
We hold our meetings on the second wednesday of the month, we also have a "hands on" evening two weeks later so the next hands on will be on 25 Feb.
Steve from Elston sawmill comes to the normal meetings with a good selection of timber.
You are very welcome to come and join us at the next hands on meeting . If you are interested please contact me for more info.

Malcolm

PS welcome to the forum.


----------



## TEP (12 Feb 2009)

Mornin' *Oakbear*, and welcome to the forum.

Always be careful of turning clubs they eat Newbies! :twisted: :twisted: .

Only joking. The first way to learn about turning is as a member of a club. I have always found that there are ALWAYS members who like taking newcomers under their wing and show them the ropes. Got to be the easiest way to learn.

The second would be this forum :wink: , the only thing it lacks is the hands on bit.


----------



## Oakbear (12 Feb 2009)

Thanks guys!

I must confess to being a lurker here for a fair while, and not a frequent poster, but have picked up a few bits and pieces!


I think i might have to bite the bullet and risk ridicule by attending a club!


----------



## lurker (12 Feb 2009)

There is also Trent valley woodturners at Kegworth

Nice bunch of chaps


----------



## wabbitpoo (12 Feb 2009)

As a fellow SE nottm newbie of less than a year's experience, I'd be happy to meet up to swap notes, try each other's equipment (pardon the phrase!) etc. Drop me a PM if interested. Maybe we should start our own beginner's club!


----------



## bwlossie (12 Feb 2009)

Hi oakbear, 
No idea how far into Nottinghamshire you are. Steve also is a member of the Fenland Woodturners Club and comes every 2nd month. 
Would Spalding be too far for you?


----------



## stevebuk (12 Feb 2009)

hi oakbear
i have just joined the erewash woodturners club and have been 3 times only, and i have never turned anything except a pen, so come on and join me and we will learn together.. :lol:


----------



## NickWelford (12 Feb 2009)

bwlossie":2cjopucf said:


> Hi oakbear,
> No idea how far into Nottinghamshire you are. Steve also is a member of the Fenland Woodturners Club and comes every 2nd month.
> Would Spalding be too far for you?



What's the Fenland Woodturners Club like, bwlossie? I'm just down the road from you in Tallington.... was looking for a club locally - would consider the one in Peterborough, but they meet on Saturdays and that's a no-no for me. Perhaps I could join you sometime for a visit?


----------



## Oakbear (12 Feb 2009)

Thanks again guys, i'm feeling reassured!

I think i may well have a go at the Erewash club, which is just about nearest i think. 
I hope to meet some of you there! (You'll recognise me by the earrings as big as bath plugs and the tattoo on my chin! Really!!).

So any more quirky sawmills lurking around these parts?!


----------



## Doug B (12 Feb 2009)

Oakbear":32kl8rua said:


> Thanks again guys, i'm feeling reassured!
> 
> I think i may well have a go at the Erewash club, which is just about nearest i think.
> I hope to meet some of you there! (You'll recognise me by the earrings as big as bath plugs and the tattoo on my chin! Really!!).
> ...



Good choice of club, i`ve been a member there for nearly a year & have found it very friendly.

Not found any sawmills as friendly or cheap as Steve, but i`m always on the look out.

As Malcolm said next meeting is the 25th, PM either of us if there is anything you need to know.
Cheers.
Doug


----------



## alec (13 Feb 2009)

Hello guys, I to am near Nottingham (Trowell) and interested in any get togethers. I can vouch for Trent Valley Woodturners, they are a great bunch, very friendly and helpful. I attend their club on a Tuesday evening.
I am free so far on the 25th and would like to go to the erewash club if possible and meet up with a few of you felow newbies.

Regards

alec


----------



## Doug B (13 Feb 2009)

alec":3m2r2hvr said:


> Hello guys, I to am near Nottingham (Trowell) and interested in any get togethers. I can vouch for Trent Valley Woodturners, they are a great bunch, very friendly and helpful. I attend their club on a Tuesday evening.
> I am free so far on the 25th and would like to go to the erewash club if possible and meet up with a few of you felow newbies.
> 
> Regards
> ...



Alec,
The meeting on the 25th is a "hands on" meeting with a demonstration of thin stem turning. There will be lathes out for anyone to use, just bring a lump of wood.
Unfortunately it looks like i`ll be away with work during this meeting, but i`m sure if you PM Penman (malcolm) he will give you any information you need.
Cheers.
Doug.


----------



## Lightweeder (14 Feb 2009)

Anyone know of anything in the Northumberland area?


----------



## duncanh (5 Mar 2009)

Sorry for the delay in responding to you Lightweeder - I missed this thread.

There's a Northumberland club that meets near Blythe every month. Check out the website at http://www.northumbrianwoodturners.com
We have guest demonstrators more or less every other month.

I think there's also a small club in Blythe and there's a Sunderland club that meets in Washington.

Where are you based.

Duncan


----------



## woodyturner (26 Apr 2012)

Hi Im in Collingham Newark anyone know of any clubs near me I moved here from Gedney in Linc's and was a member of the Spalding club I have been turning for about 20 years or so and teaching for about 13 years on a one to one basis all just as a hobby and to encourage others


----------



## Doug B (26 Apr 2012)

Hi Woody,

There is a club at Ollerton, I can`t give many details at the mo as i`ve only just learnt of it, they meet on the first wednesday of the month & I`m hoping to attend for the first time next month.
I have just got hold of the chairmans e-mail & am hoping to find out more in the next few days, if it`s of interest I`ll post more details as & when I get them.


Cheers


----------



## woodyturner (26 Apr 2012)

Hi Boug yes please mate I would be very grateful
Woody


----------



## Doug B (26 Apr 2012)

Woody, I`ve PM`ed you with details, but for anyone else interested the details are,


The Dukeries Woodturning Society, meet on the first Wednesday in the month, 6-9 pm at the Community Workshop at the Dukeries Complex on Whinney Lane New Ollerton.




Cheers.


----------



## loftyhermes (27 Apr 2012)

Woody, there's also a club at Leasingham http://www.lincsturners.co.uk/ that's about the same distance from you as the one at Ollerton.
Steve


----------



## woodyturner (27 Apr 2012)

Thank you gentlemen for your help


----------



## studioman (9 Jan 2016)

I am a retired Design & Technology teacher, I have used wood lathes before but I no longer have them available to me!

Is there anyone in the Nottingham or south Lincolnshire area who will is friendly and trusting enough to allow me to come over and use their lathe, faceplate and tools?

In return.....whatever...... payment / charity contribution / cans of whatever? 

Many thanks.

PS Since I left this message, I have been lucky to have found someone who will let me use their lathe. Cheers!


----------

